# Soil test timing.



## freightguy (Aug 28, 2018)

So last August I did my first soil test for lawn and garden. Made the adjustment in spring. Seemed ok. Garden grew like crazy. So I have another kit for this year. I'm throwing down some fertilizer tomorrow. It seems like that will mess with the test.

So my question is. Should I get my samples before the fertilizer OR just wait till spring? This is all new to me. I've read different things online that I should do it in fall as the people who do the test aren't as busy. But does your lawn change that much in spring from going thru winter? Also I do the soil savy testing.

Thanks again


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

It's best to do soil testing about the same time each year so you can track changes better. There are seasonal variations in the soil. But you should test before you put down fertilizer or lime.

There are better choices for soil testing than soil savvy. I would use a local lab or a lab from your state's land grant college.


----------



## freightguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> It's best to do soil testing about the same time each year so you can track changes better. There are seasonal variations in the soil. But you should test before you put down fertilizer or lime.
> 
> There are better choices for soil testing than soil savvy. I would use a local lab or a lab from your state's land grant college.


 Ty I'll look into that next year.


----------

